# Blue x



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

There used to be a horse at my barn that kind of looked like him!!!

Cute horse though!!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

here is a pic of that one horse I was talking about


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi, welcome! You have a cute horse!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute horse! Awesome color!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! Very cute ponie, how old is he?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's adorable!! What breed is he?


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

wow, love the coloring


----------



## TearsOnHisMane (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks Everч One He Is 5 And A Half And I Actually Cant Remember What Breed He Is :S It Look Really Like Him But I Wont Be Coz He Was Privatly Owned Bfore We Got Him *


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! 
Wow, blue is gorgeous!!! I love his eyes.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very neat colors!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I love his eyes!!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's lovely, those eyes are amazing.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

aww he's gorgeous!


----------



## TearsOnHisMane (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeh he has one wall eye its beautiful  This is a kinda recent pic


----------

